#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  أوباما: إيران أخفت منشأة نووية لتخصيب اليورانيوم

## رويتر

الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، يتهم إيران بإخفاء ثاني منشأة قامت ببنائها بشكل جزئي وتنوي استخدامها لتخصيب اليورانيوم فيها، وذلك في تحدٍّ مباشر للدعوات الدولية لطهران بأن تتحلى بالشفافية حيال خططها النووية.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------

